
Slender Stack Development - christoff12
https://medium.com/@christophergdavis/slender-stack-development-d1a4ac729ffa
======
gremlinsinc
I've been thinking a lot about this myself my choice is knex migrations with
auth via express/passport but then the backend is mostly postgres, graphql,
hasura. Frontend I use quasar to get cross platform on Vue.

~~~
christoff12
Quasar is new to me, I'll have to check it out.

Of course, my preferred method is not writing any front end js if I can avoid
it, but I do prefer Vue to React.

